# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Përshpejtuesi i CERN-it i afrohet Grimcës së Zotit

## muskulozi

Dr. Arnod Lukot tha se zbulimi mund të çojë fizikanët në drejtim të Higs Boson
Përshpejtuesi i Madh i CERN-it duket se ka arritur të shqyrtojnë disa kandidatë për grimcën më të rëndë elementare që njihet nga shkenca, duke arritur në majën më të lartë të eksperimentit që zhvillohet në Gjenevë të Zvicrës. Nëse observimet e para që janë zhvilluar nga fizikanët konfirmohen, do të jetë hera e parë e një zbulimi të tillë në Evropë. Dr. Arnod Lukot tha se zbulimi mund të çojë fizikanët në drejtim të Higs Boson ose Grimca e Zotit. Këto zbulime u prezantuar në Paris në konferencën e mbajtur më 22-28 korrik. Tashmë shkencëtarët po i afrohen Higs Bosonit, që pritet të zhvillohet në një eksperiment në shtator. Por, çfarë mund të presim prej tyre? Standard i ka publikuar misteret më të rëndësishme që lidhen me Përshpejtuesin e CERN-it, ku dy më kryesoret janë teoritë e shkencëtarëve rusë dhe britanikë për udhëtimin në kohë, që mund të lindë nga përshpejtuesi.
Udhëtarët në kohë
I pari ndër këto është udhëtimi në kohë. Udhëtarët e parë në kohë nga e ardhmja mund të vijnë në tokë brenda pak javësh, sipas shkencëtarëve rusë. Profesoreshë Irina Arefeva dhe doktor Igor Volovich, fizikanë matematike në Institutin e Matematikës Steklov në Moskë, mendojnë se eksperimenti i shumëpritur i CERN-it, qendra evropiane e fizikës nënatomike afër Gjenevës në Zvicër, mund të kthehet në makinerinë e parë të udhëtimit në kohë që është prodhuar ndonjëherë, - thotë revista Shkencëtari i ri. Debutimi i këtij eksperimenti mund të shndërrohet në një moment historik, pasi udhëtimi në kohë është i mundur (nëse është i mundur) aq sa çasti i krijimit të makinës së parë të udhëtimit në kohë. Kjo do të thotë se viti 2010 mund të kthehet në vitin Zero për udhëtimin në kohë, thonë ata. Udhëtimi në kohë lindi si ide nga kolegu i Albert Ajnshtajnit, Kurt Godel, i cili përdori teorinë e relativitetit të Ajnshtajnit për të treguar se udhëtimi në kohë është i mundur. Prej çastit të hedhjes së kësaj ideje në vitin 1949, fizikanë të njohur kanë argumentuar kundër kësaj teorie, pasi ajo nuk përputhet me idetë e shkakut dhe pasojës dhe krijon paradokse të tipit: një udhëtar në kohë mund të kthehet pas dhe të vrasë gjyshin e tij, pa të cilin ai nuk do të kishte lindur. Por, gjashtëdhjetë vjet më pas, nuk ekziston asnjë arsye e fortë se përse udhëtarët në kohë nuk mund të lënë pa punë historianët.
Por, dy shkencëtarët rusë argumentojnë se kur energjia e Përshpejtuesit të Madh përqendrohet në një element nënatomik, me madhësinë e një të biliardës së një mushkonje, ajo mund të krijojë gjëra të çuditshme në krijimin e universit, që është një përzierje e hapësirës me kohën që shkencëtarët e quajnë hapësirë-kohë. Teksa graviteti i Tokës mund të krijojë ndryshime të vogla dhe të buta në hapësirë-kohë, energjia e Përshpejtuesit të Madh mund të ndryshojë aq shumë kohën, saqë ajo të rikthehet në gjendje të mëparshme. Ky kthim është i njohur për fizikanët si lakoret e mbyllura të kohës dhe duhet që, të paktën në teori, të vizitojmë të paktën disa momente të së kaluarës. Megjithatë, ka sërish një sërë pengesash për mundësitë e kësaj hipoteze. Më e rëndësishmja ndër to është fakti se këto janë thjesht vrima shumë të vogla depërtuese, aq të vogla saqë vetëm elementet nënatomike janë mjaftueshëm të vogla sa të mund të udhëtojnë në to.
Loja e fatit
E dyta teori ka të bëjë me një supozim akoma më ekstrem. Disa fizikanë të nderuar kanë sugjeruar që e shumëpritura përplasje do të shkaktojë dëme natyrore, saqë krijimi do të shkonte mbrapsht në kohë, si një udhëtar që kthehet mbrapsht në kohë për të vrarë gjyshin e tij. Holger Beh Nilsen nga instituti Nils Bohr në Kopenhagen dhe Masao Ninomija nga instituti Jukava për Fizikë Teorike në Kioto, Japoni, e kanë çuar më tej këtë ide në disa artikuj me tituj si: "Testet e efekteve nga e ardhmja në përplasjen: një propozim" dhe "Kërkime për ndikimin në të ardhmen nga FHC" të botuara në sitin e fizikës arXiv.org përgjatë këtyre 18 muajve. "Duhet të jetë paralajmërimi ynë që të gjitha makineritë që prodhojnë Higgs (elementet nënatomike që mendohet se do të prodhohen pas përplasjes së protoneve nga përshpejtuesi), do të kenë fat të keq", - thotë dr. Nielsen në një e-mail. Në një ese të papublikuar, dr. Nielsen shprehet për teorinë e tij: "Mund të themi se gati kemi një model të Zotit, - është hamendja e tyre - vazhdon ai, - ai duket se e urren praktikën e Higgs dhe përpiqet ta shmangë".
Dr. Nielsen dhe dr. Ninomiya nisën të parashtronin çështjen e tyre në pranverë të 2008-s. Më vonë, në vjeshtë të atij viti, qarku u ndez, por lidhja mes dy magneteve avulloi duke e fikur qarkun për 1 vit. Dr. Nielsen e quajti atë gjë qesharake që vërteton teorinë e tij. Dr. Nielsen dhe dr. Ninomija kanë propozuar një lloj testi: që CERN-i të zhvillojë një lojë fati, një tip loje me letra duke përdorur numra të ndryshëm, për të shmangur fatin e keq në të ardhmen. Nëse produkti do të jetë i pafat, si për shembull zgjedhja e një spathi ndër 100 milionë kupa, makina nuk do të punojë aspak ose vetëm do të punojë me shpejtësi të ulët. Pa dyshim që është çmenduri dhe CERN-i nuk duhet dhe nuk do të hedhë në kosh investimin e vet me lojëra fati. Teoria u përshëndet në disa blogje duke bërë analogji me Herri Poterin. Por, çmenduria ka një histori të gjatë në fizikë. Dr. Nielsen pranon se teoria e tij dhe e dr. Ninomiyas godet në teorinë e udhëtimit në kohë, një interes afatgjatë, që po kthehet në një nga çështjet më të kërkuara në vitet e fundit. Ndonëse është paradoks të kthehesh në kohë dhe të vrasësh gjyshin tënd, fizikanët bien dakord se nuk është paradoks nëse kthehesh dhe e shpëton atë nga një aksident me autobusin. Në çështjen në fjalë të përshpejtuesit, është sikur të kthehesh në kohë dhe të ndihmosh universin për të mos u përplasur nga autobusi. Pse elementi Higgs do të jetë katastrofë nuk është e qartë. Nëse e dinim, qartësisht që nuk do të bënim një të tillë.
Ne gjithnjë mendojmë se e shkuara influencon të tashmen, por kjo nuk është domosdoshmërisht e vërtetë në fizikën e Njutonit dhe Ajnshtajnit. Sipas fizikanëve, gjithçka që duhet, në pikëpamje matematike për të përshkruar se çfarë ndodh me një mollë ose me 100 miliardë galaktika në univers përgjatë gjithë kohës janë vetëm ligjet që përshkruajnë se si ndryshojnë gjërat dhe një deklaratë se nga nisën ato. Kjo e fundit quhet ndryshe kushti kufitar: molla pesë metra mbi kokë (në pemë) ose Big Bengu përkatësisht. Ekuacioni funksionon mjaft mirë, sipas dr. Nielsenit dhe të tjerëve, nëse kushti kufitar përcakton një kusht në të ardhmen (molla mbi kokë) sesa mbi të shkuarën, për aq kohë sa ligjet bazë të fizikës janë të pandryshueshme, që shumica e fizikanëve mendojnë se është e vërtetë. Për ata prej nesh që besojnë në fizikë, - shkroi një herë Ajnshtajni tek një mik, - ndarja mes të shkuarës, të tashmes dhe të ardhmes është thjesht një iluzion.

----------

